# Shigefusa cleanup and polish



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2016)

A customer sent one in with some solid patina, a bit of rust, and a broken tip. He wanted the spine and choil rounded and polished, and the blade refinished. I thought it came out nice and wanted to share:







On the knife, you're seeing the reflection of the trees and building across the street from the front of our store.


----------



## KimBronnum (Feb 10, 2016)

Really nice Jon!


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 10, 2016)

Damn. Yeah just a little nice. Great work Jon!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 10, 2016)

JBroida said:


> A customer sent one in with some solid patina, a bit of rust, and a broken tip.



Hmm, I wonder if it's who I think it is 

It looks great!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Hmm, I wonder if it's who I think it is
> 
> It looks great!



no judgements of anyone for this... this post was more about having fun polishing and cleaning up knives like this


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't judge either, the story sounded familiar that's all


----------



## bkultra (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks pretty good, you could almost make a living doing this sort of thing :groucho:


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 10, 2016)

Really nice Jon. I wish I could see a before pic.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2016)




----------

